# Random pics of the herd



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Okay the first pic is Auntie Daff teaching one of her nephews how to eat my crepe myrtle bush
The second is just Auntie Daff eating my Althea Tree
and the third is the herd devouring my Althea Tree (or Rose of Sharon as some people call it)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They all look great Leslie  
The boys sure have gotten big!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

And yes, I purposely haven't mowed my yard so they could eat all that clover. LOL I finally mowed paths through it because it was getting the human wet with dew in the mornings.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I edited that post three times Skyla so I hope you saw the finished version LOL
Thanks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I just went back and re read it lol!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Isn't Daff a meaty chunk now! I think she may need to be copper bolused though I was noticing she is reddening. I have never done that so that will be a new adventure.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Daff does look like an adult goat now! my how fast they grow.....

Dru may need some copper too....her tail looks fish-taily. 

everyone looks so happy and healthy. you're doing great with them!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

No it must just be that picture, because Dru's tail is anything but fish taily. She has the bushiest fullest tail I have ever seen. She may need it but her tail definitely isn't fish taily in person.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They all look great!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

But Ni when I bolus, I will bolus all of them except the babies.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

cool! they're so cute! I still love that the bucklings look EXACTLY like Daff. it's like they were born to the wrong mom! lol


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

They are a great looking crew, that's for sure, but Dru is starting to look like the odd man out, everyone else matches! What about pipsqueak?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Now I see him!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You have a gorgeous herd there Leslie 
And the way you narrated the pictures had me rolling , lol.
Daff looks wonderful !!!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Leslie, didn't Daffodil have a bad case of cocci when she was younger?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes she is the one that was stunted and nearly died. She is still shorter than she should be, but she sure isn't slim anymore! :lol:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, she looks wonderful! You really did a terrific job of getting her through that!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

MsScamp said:


> Wow, she looks wonderful! You really did a terrific job of getting her through that!


Thanks that really means a lot. It was a hard road back to health but I think she is there, now if she'd just gain some height. She may never though? :shrug:


----------

